# help :)



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive just got my hands on a mini doser and last night i stripped it down and cleaned everything etc. was wondering if anyone has the link for the post to set it all up again. its been a while for me so apologies for ignorance. if i remeber its around 18g in grinder and around 28 out of silvia over 25 to 30 seconds im using my double basket in my silvia any other things im missing thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18 g is about the max you wanna dose in a double basket

Try different ratios and see what you like the taste of

Start at a brew ratio 18 >28 if you want , taste and adjust based on what you taste

Good luck and report back


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

well i did a 16g in but it came out far too fast. whats a good number for a double size. 16?17? ill try a 17 now and see outcome. also how far once adjusting burrs till hear blades touching would you turn it back as my start point. thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I used to dose 16 ish is double with a silvia

Just tighten the grind a little keep,the dose the same


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I go 18->35 in my classic. Tends to give me the best out of the Rave decaff I'm currently working through.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea I struggled to fit 18g in the Silvia double. Found 16g a lot better but just play about.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

yes just done 17 in and can feel quite tight getting in group. although ive gt grind a touch off till burrs touch and still doin around 28g out in 8 seconds gonna go to 16 in and see what happens. apologies i litterally a newbie again although i do know what people mean this time haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What coffee are u using

By the sounds of your other thread your silvia doesn't sound very healthy

You are tamping , what with


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive never seen burrs before are these in good nick. there are no scratchs etc is the edges supposed to be little flat?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

im using rave cherupampa but they have been froze but will actually be at the end of use by


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Frozen and out how long from the freezer


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

24 hours still sealed but opend today. i wasnt sure about drinking it but was using them to set grinder up. will they make much difference


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I go 18->35 in my classic. Tends to give me the best out of the Rave decaff I'm currently working through.


The greater extraction ratio works better with rave decaf, or so I've found. Anything up to 38-40g from 18g


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

tried 16 in gt 38 out in 8 seconds. on a scale 1 to 10 how hard would you tamp im doin about 6 t 7


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't think the tamp is your problem at that speed of extraction

Normally means

Beans are stale

Or

Distribution is awful in the pf

Or

Grind is too coarse or something is not functioning with the grinder

Or some and all of the above

Hard to tell without a clip of the prep and a extraction


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> tried 16 in gt 38 out in 8 seconds. on a scale 1 to 10 how hard would you tamp im doin about 6 t 7


Grind it really fine, I think Rave Decaf is the finest setting for espresso on my grinder for any bean. Still comes out quick, but let it run more than you normally would. My experience was 18g in, 38g out in 30 secs.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i dont think i can get grind any farther as they are just off burrs touching. have u seen the picture of them on page 1 do they seem ok> i rubbed my finger across them they seemed sharp. ill try going up to 18. is a 6 from ten on tamp pressure ok? if not need get frsh beans tomorow as this is possibly only other component i cant change tonight.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's not the dose

You shouldn't need to dose 18 g to get s proper extraction

Could your silvia be kicking out like 29 bar pressure or some thing stupid

Takes clip of your prep and an extraction so we can see and here

It could be the beans , did you freeze them sealed day of roasting

How have you stored them since coming out the freezer


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ok im back. so i just did a simple little thing like turn my burss till i cudnt get them tighter came back half turn. turned grinder on and tightened till heard burrs chirp. for some reason im now about a 3rd further round the burrs so either it has adjusted it somehow or i must of been hearing something other than burrs touching the last time. the mind can play tricks. any way gt 16 in and 30 seconds later gt 31 out? can see the diff in bean grind texture much better. now what would you recomend i do go up to 18 and aim for 25 second and around 28 out?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stay at 16

How did the 31 g out taste

Adjust based on how out think it tastes , if that tastes good that's a good brew ratio to repeat


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

im not quite an espresso drinker so not 100 per cent sure what it should taste like exactly i look at the numbers and then the consistenecy and crema...im aware that the taste is the be all though... just tried a 17 in and 35 out over 26 seconds. i remember seeing dfk pull one on a lever machine looked amazing i must say this is first one that resembled the look of his coming out. off to bed


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

and yes going to go back to the 16 tomorow and practice my tamp and nutating


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

just done some small adjusting ive got 16 in and 37.7 out on exactly 25 seconds with a medium tamp pressure slightly lighter than i would normally. heres a picture of it. note i have done a little mixing around the coffee once ground before tamp and noticed crema has few more bubbles in. see pic.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

first pic is around 40 from 26 seconds bit more tamp pressure and 2nd is bit of mixing grounds before tamp with end of thin paint brush less tamp pressure but both 16 in also 2nd one with bubbles is the 25seconds and 37.7 out. any info going forward would be helpful thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did it taste ?

Try tightening a little 16 into 32 see what that tastes like

Then go down 16 into 26-28 try that

What do you prefer


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

tightening do u mean grind adjustment yes? ok will try a notch. is the bubbles ok> is it worth stabbing around grinds a little with bottom of thin brush?? shall i keep the first pic tamp pressure or the second with or with out the mixing with brush? thanks again


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I mean making the grind finer keep the dose the same


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

im on it now will post shortly thanks


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

cappuccino crackers said:


> tightening do u mean grind adjustment yes? ok will try a notch. is the bubbles ok> is it worth stabbing around grinds a little with bottom of thin brush?? shall i keep the first pic tamp pressure or the second with or with out the mixing with brush? thanks again


Leave the grind alone once it's in the pf - just get straight on to tamping. Bubbles doesn't show anything either - don't concern yourself with them, if they do worry you try tapping the cup on the counter to get rid.

As Boots says - which one do you prefer the taste of? That's the most important bit


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure what you mean with the brush stabbing.

I think posing a clip of your prep and pulling the shot will help. I did it when I first started out. Obviously it feels a bit daft but it should hopefully give us an idea of what's going on.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

heres youtube link. i tasted this and tasted nice compared to others ive done


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

you can see small blue brush that was what i was refering to about mixing around grinds with end of it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't see the vid it's marked as private.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ooops try again


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Grind a bit finer and put that brush away - it's not needed. Your tamp looked a little uneven (slightly on the wonk).

Also - search youtube for Silvia Temperature surfing


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

sorry to mention i did temp surf before hand. as for tamp yes im crap haha thats just case of experience . so no more fiddling brush for cleaning mini chute only....roger that.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i may add in my defence single handedly tamping haha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

cappuccino crackers said:


> sorry to mention i did temp surf before hand


?? I didn't see the light on at all in the video? If I recall correctly (I could be wrong) you wait 30 seconds after the light goes out before pulling the shot?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i did it before might been around 45 seconds ish but ive done a few shots prior to this vid so should be good??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it still the Rave Decaff?

I think it might be worth shown a clip of grinding I to the Pf too and the pre tamp prep.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Use your fingers around the head of the tamper at the same time touching the edges of the portafilter before applying pressure . This should help with a more even tamp .


----------

